
Install OpenWRT, Chillispot, FreeRadius Based Managed Hotspot(s) Including PayPal Payment Gateway - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/openwrt-chillispot-freeradius-chillifire-hotspots-including-paypal-payment-gateway
======
apathy
Not to be a douche, but how often does a person find themselves out of range
of an open access point? In my neighborhood alone there are 10. I had to start
using WPA just to keep myself from stumbling onto other, lower signal power
SSIDs when I'd fire up my laptop's wireless at home.

With Starbucks and other chain operators apparently going over to an unlimited
access plan, and typical coffeehouses, etc. offering free wireless, and
cellular services (RIM, iPhone, etc.) that allow a perfectly reasonable
simulacrum of wireless connectivity -- I guess my question is, why go to this
much trouble?

~~~
pius
Heh, I take it you don't live in a small town in the Midwest. ;)

------
pius
Very cool!

